# Pf30



## hamsey (Aug 16, 2010)

Going to be selling my Paris and getting a Rohk frame only. Been researching PF30BB and general consensus is they are prone to creaking. Couple of riding buddies have C'Dale and their bb squeaks quite a bit. I have been looking into Chris King PF30 bb, Praxis, Parlee, Wheels, SRAM and HCS. Not sure which route to go. My OCD is a noisy bike. Building it with DA9000 and Di2. 

Any suggestions on which would be the best route?

Thanks, Norm


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

There's a couple of other threads with the same topic right now. ie PF30 to Shimano adapters.

Praxis seems to be highly recommended.

KCNC's looks good too.


----------

